# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  طرق العناية بالشعر | ساند جلو

## ضياء الروح

*


يعد الشعر هو تاج المرأة ومظهر جمالي، كما أن العديد من النساء يحرصن على جمال شعرهن والإهتمام به ليبدو بمظهر جميل وصحي.
عندما يتلف الشعر أو يصيبه بعض المشاكل التي تؤثر في مظهره يؤدي ذلك إلى شعور المرأة بالضيق الشديد وتبحث عن طرق علاجه لذا نقدم لكي طرق العناية بالشعر للحفاظ عليه من التلف.


طرق العناية بالشعر:

توجد بعض الطرق التي تحافظ على الشعر من التلف في حالة الالتزام منها:

الغذاء:

توجد العديد من الأطعمة التي تحتوي على عناصر غذائية متعددة مهمة للجسم وكذلك تساعد في نمو الشعر بصورة صحيحة والحفاظ عليه من التلف ويعمل على تقويته وتغذيته.
لذا يجب الحرص على تناول الأطعمة التي تحتوي على العناصر المهمة مثل سمك السلمون والجزر والجوز والسبانخ والجرير وغيرها من الأطعمة التي تحتوي على البروتين.

الماء:

يؤثر الماء على صحة الشعر سواء المستخدم في الشرب أو في نوع الماء المستخدم في الاستحمام.
يؤثر نوع الماء المستخدم عند الإستحمام على صحة الشعر حيث أنه يجب استخدام المياه الفاترة التي لا تميل إلى السخونة جدا ولا البرودة جدا حتي لا يتأثر الشعر بصورة سيئة عند الإستحمام.
تؤثر كمية الماء المشروب في اليوم على رطوبة الشعر لذا احرصي دائما على شرب الماء بكميات كافية حيث أنه يفيد الشعر وكذلك الجسم كله.

نوع الشعر:

يعد من المهم معرفة نوع الشعر حيث أنه هناك عناية خاصة لكل شعر تتوقف على نوعه من حيث طريقة غسل الشعر وعدد المرات التي يجب أن يغسل فيها الشعر والمنتجات المستخدمة لذا احرصي على معرفة نوع شعرك فذلك يساعد في الحفاظ عليه واستخدام الروتين المناسب.

منتجات العناية:

استخدمي منتجات العناية بالشعر التي تحتوي على العناصر المهمة واحرصي على أن تكون طبيعية.
عند اختيار نوع المنتجات يجب اختيار الأنواع ذات الجودة العالية التي لا تصيب الشعر بأي تلف، وكذلك اختيار المنتجات المناسبة لنوع الشعر.

كيفية التمشيط:

توجد العديد من أنواع الفرش المختلفة والمتنوعة، لذا يجب اختيار النوع الصحي منها الذي لا يؤثر على الشعر فقد يؤدي النوع الغير صحي إلى تقصف الشعر.
يجب تمشيط الشعر بطريقة صحيحة وتمشيطه بصورة جيدة حتى يتم توزيع الزيت على الشعر بصورة صحيحة.
كما أن عدد مرات تمشيط الشعر يؤثر كذلك على الشعر حيث أنه لا يجب تمشيطه كثيرا لأن ذلك في إتلاف الشعر.

أشعة الشمس:

احرصي دائما على حماية شعرك من أشعة الشمس فوق بنفسجية الضارة حيث أنها تؤثر على سلامة شعرك وصحته.
تعد الشمس مفيدة للشعر في بعض الأوقات حيث أنها تساعد في تقويته وتغذيته لذا يمكنك تعريض شعرك للشمس في هذه الأوقات دون قلق.

قص الشعر:

يجب الاهتمام بقص أطراف الشعر وذلك ليعطي فرصة الشعر للنمو بصورة صحيحة وسليمة، كما يجب قص الشعر في أوقات معينة فقط وعدم قصه بإستمرار وبصورة غير صحيحة فذلك يؤثر عليه وقد يعرضه للتلف.


نصائح تساعد في العناية بالشعر:

بعض النصائح يجب الالتزام بها حتى لا يتلف الشعر أو يتعرض لأي نوع من أنواع التلف منها:

- غسل الشعر جيدا بالشامبو المناسب حيث أن ذلك يساعد في الحفاظ على نظافته.
- الحفاظ على ترطيب الشعر سواء باستخدام الزيوت الطبيعية أو المرطبات.
- تجنب السباحة دون ارتداء قبعة حماية حيث أن الماء المالح يؤثر على صحة الشعر.
- تمشيط الشعر بصورة صحيحة ليتم توزيع الزيت إلى جميع أطرافه.
- قص أطراف الشعر بانتظام في مواعيدها المحدده حيث أن ذلك يساعد في نمو الشعر.

لا تقتصر عناية النساء بالشعر وإنما تهتم العديد من النساء بالعناية بالبشرة والجسم كما يمكنك معرفة المزيد عن:

افضل زيت للشعر
افضل سيروم للبشره
افضل مقشر للقدم
افضل مزيل عرق
مقشر للجسم

*

----------

